# Happy Easter!!!



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Happy Easter from my very own Easter Bunny Oswald!*

which of these photos is your favorite?


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh my... bunny. SO CUUUUUTE~


Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Ahhhh why is there no both option!? Who cares, BUNNY! :3

If I had room I'd keep a bunny in a heartbeat.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

We used to have 2 bunnies. They were mini-lops, babies. We put them in our walk-in closet, it had hard wood and we lined it and then put down straw and put a baby gate on the door. We realized that wasn't working after they chewed the molding trim into oblivion. Then we tried a hutch. They fought. So then they went to live at a farm that had bunnies hoping all over the ladies barn. The end. LOL

These cuties will chew you right out of your home. Phone cords, TV wires, carpet, and they chase cats. 
They are sooo funny to watch but wow what a mess.

I love the daffodils in this pic too btw .... that's my fav. flower.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

LittleStar said:


> We used to have 2 bunnies. They were mini-lops, babies. We put them in our walk-in closet, it had hard wood and we lined it and then put down straw and put a baby gate on the door. We realized that wasn't working after they chewed the molding trim into oblivion. Then we tried a hutch. They fought. So then they went to live at a farm that had bunnies hoping all over the ladies barn. The end. LOL
> 
> These cuties will chew you right out of your home. Phone cords, TV wires, carpet, and they chase cats.
> They are sooo funny to watch but wow what a mess.
> ...


They do love to chew, chew, chew!! My buns have free-range of the house during the day except my bedroom and the bathrooms. All the cords have to be kept up and away or have wire covers and no carpets lol. They're full of trouble but so worth it imo, I love them!


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

The first picture is much more adorable But they are both incredibly cute!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Awwwww!! Too cute!


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

Happy Easter! I like both pictures!


----------



## Flashyfins (Mar 27, 2016)

So cute, I like the second one best.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments  I entered the first one in a Easter contest on deviantArt and it won! so I'm happy


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

Congrats! It is a super cute picture!


----------

